

First App Release Thoughts - nolimits1228

Yo! So our team has been testing our app concept for a few months will small groups of people, and changed direction a little to simplify things according to user feedback. Got a few thousand people signed up to download it when it launches.<p>We&#x27;re submitting to the app store today and I&#x27;ll make another post next week when it&#x27;s live :) Just wanted to get some thoughts on getting it in users hands it for people who&#x27;ve done this successfully. I was thinking literally walking up to lots of people everyday and talking to them about it&#x2F;asking them to try it. Is this scalable? I know word of mouth helps. Thanks for reading!
======
_RPM
Be careful approaching random people in public. Some people might not
appreciate it. And if you push too hard you just might find yourself in a
scuffle with the police.

